# Help please 27.5 or 29?



## Ice2911 (22 Dec 2017)

Help please, I’m sure there will be strong views but buying first mtb hardtail. 27.5 with better components or 29er? Mostly trail riding as I’m just starting off road. Two possible options, 27.5 has another 100 quid off ticket price. Thanks for your help and advice in advance.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Dec 2017)

You’re honestly inot going to notice much difference so get the better bargain.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Dec 2017)

I would go for better components. I also prefer the slightly lower standover height with smaller wheels. I ‘feel’ like I can manoeuvre my body about the bike more when there is less gubbins in the way. I wouldn’t be able to tell the difference TBH.

*runs for cover*


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Dec 2017)

@Ice2911 I looked at these Scott Scales when I was dreaming about a new HT a couple of years ago. I ended up with a Cube Acid. If you go for an earlier year, you can often find substantial discounts. Tredz are a Cube supplier.

It has become a great bikepacking enabler.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Dec 2017)

Well i just bought this yesterday and its amazing.
I bought the size 15 with 27.5 wheels.
If your tall you get 29 wheels.

Bargain of the season ,Yari fork ,dropper and slx mech, just over 12 kg ..it rides bloody brilliant

https://www.rutlandcycling.com/bike...2017-27-5-hardtail-mountain-bike-black_375069


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Dec 2017)

meta lon said:


> Well i just bought this yesterday and its amazing.
> I bought the size 15 with 27.5 wheels.
> If your tall you get 29 wheels.
> 
> ...



Very nice. I had a Nail Trail in the late 90s. It died on the streets of London. The specs aren’t far off the Cube I have but that Marin has some very useful upgrades.


----------



## Oldbloke (23 Dec 2017)

meta lon said:


> Well i just bought this yesterday and its amazing.
> I bought the size 15 with 27.5 wheels.
> If your tall you get 29 wheels.
> 
> ...



Cracking good deal that, I had a Nail Trail early 90's, great bikes


----------



## Ice2911 (28 Dec 2017)

Thanks for the advice. First ride out today 47 miles XC. One puncture, one faulty valve on replacement tube. Lots of mud, ice and water about but I had a great time.


----------



## Gibbo88 (2 Mar 2018)

Not much difference tbh 29ers may go over the rougher stuff slightly better but the 27.5 will be a little stronger due to the smaller size. I ride both I have a meridia big nine 29er hard tail and an orange 5 Pro with 27.5 both good bikes.


----------

